# Can dependents apply at the same time \ together for South African PR with Main applicant



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

Hi 

I am will be on a Critical visa shortly, and have more than 5 years experience.
So I should be able to apply for Permanent residency based upon that.

My question is can I apply for permanent residency of my dependents (wife and kids) at the same time as I apply for my PR.

Or I need to get my PR first and then apply for my dependents PR, 
but in this case their dependent visa (based on my critical skill visa) becomes null and they will be on an expired visa in South Africa.
To avoid this they need to be outside of South Africa and apply for PR from outside of South Africa.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

XYZ1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am will be on a Critical visa shortly, and have more than 5 years experience.
> So I should be able to apply for Permanent residency based upon that.
> ...


You can and you should apply for PRP for your whole family at the sametime. However they will all be adjudicated at different times (even possibly by different people). Yours will come out first because PRP on critical skills are prioritised over the dependent category. Your wife and kids will get theirs many years later, randomly (i.e. in no predictable order). For example, for kid 2 it might come out after 1 year, for kid 1 it comes after 3 years and then for your wife it comes after 4 years etc.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

All applicants need to have valid visa at the time of submitting the PR application.


----------

